# Webcam "Device Disconnected"



## alicja (Oct 28, 2009)

My Acer Aspire 5100 is giving me so much grief as of late & I love/use it so much  I had Windows XP.. it wouldn`t boot up so I had to get it repaired.. they couldn`t find the Windows driver or something ? So had to install Windows 7 instead. So I reinstalled my Retail Plus A4tech IM Magician webcam leading to IM Magician opening fine but lo and behold it reads `Device Disconnected` when my webcam is in fact plugged into the USB port. I googled it and it seems to be a common enough problem except no one seems to have my cheap cam. So please give me something to try as I`ve only used the webcam once before my laptop died  Thanks in advance 

I should probably add that under `Devices & Printers` the camera does show up.. A4 TECH USB2.0 PC Camera J.. and it says that it`s `working properly` :/ Can I open it w/ a Virtual Machine so it runs under XP or something..? I have no idea what I`m saying


----------



## alicja (Oct 28, 2009)

Is anyone going to help or are the other webcam threads people make more important than mine ? What a mistake to donate to this site wow


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My sincere apologies for your wait. 
Does the webcam software support Windows 7? 
Is the webcam an add-on or built into the laptop?


----------

